# Puff 2012 Pipe Purchase Thread - Get Your Tinsky Here!



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mark Tinsky was selected by a poll of the members to create the Puff 2012 club pipe.

Here is the pipe that was selected:










I have sent an email to Mark letting him know the result of the voting and to get specific details on the finish color/stem/stem insert options he might have available for the pipe. I will post all the information here as I hear back from Mark, so stay tuned to this thread for information on how to purchase the pipe.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Standing by for news......


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't wait, I've already got the cash set aside. So, I am definitely in!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Subscribified


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing the options, great work!


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I am happy for you guys that Peterson didn't win. If you'd still like a Pete, you can buy that exact pipe and simply get the band engraved at the mall. That's not a knock, but other than the discount, I didn't see any appeal there, because - again - you could have that pipe from smoking pipes in a week and have that exact engraving done the day you unwrapped it. Or you could save $50, have Peterson do it, and wait 8 months.

Good call.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mongo want!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

is the price set in stone or is he willing to negotiate a bit more depending how many people buy? Like for example if we give him the money for x amount of pipes upfront in cash, is he willing to work with us?


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hurray, that is one sexy pipe. I would want the exact color and stem pictured.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I am happy for you guys that Peterson didn't win. If you'd still like a Pete, you can buy that exact pipe and simply get the band engraved at the mall. That's not a knock, but other than the discount, I didn't see any appeal there, because - again - you could have that pipe from smoking pipes in a week and have that exact engraving done the day you unwrapped it. Or you could save $50, have Peterson do it, and wait 8 months.
> 
> Good call.


I really don't take this personally but I'll respond since I spearheaded the Peterson deal: you're essentially telling the people that can't afford the Tinsky not to worry because they wouldn't be happy or satisfied with the Pete. I guess I don't see the point in doing that... If 21 people didn't think they would be happy with it, they wouldn't have voted for it. And since all of these pipes are available to both Puffers and non-Puffers alike, it isn't a question of somebody getting something special beyond the engraving. The appeal _was_ the discount and it would have allowed quite a few more Puffers to participate, that's the only reason it was offered.

I'm very happy with the Tinsky winning - I voted for it, after all - and I know it's going to be a great pipe, but I honestly would have purchased any of these because what's important to me is the "Puff 2012" that comes with the pipe.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

> I am happy for you guys that Peterson didn't win. If you'd still like a Pete, you can buy that exact pipe and simply get the band engraved at the mall. That's not a knock, but other than the discount, I didn't see any appeal there, because - again - you could have that pipe from smoking pipes in a week and have that exact engraving done the day you unwrapped it. Or you could save $50, have Peterson do it, and wait 8 months.
> 
> Good call.


So if a puff member has a pipe budget of $100 how does this work for them? Seems like this was a chance for the $100 club to get a Pete that they normally wouldnt be able to get and with a puff 2012 stamp to boot. I am glad it was a part of the vote and thank Andrew for doing the work.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Great job John...and everyone that helped make this all happen!!!*

Awaiting news on pipe, prices, options, etc.!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I am happy for you guys that Peterson didn't win. If you'd still like a Pete, you can buy that exact pipe and simply get the band engraved at the mall. That's not a knock, but other than the discount, I didn't see any appeal there, because - again - you could have that pipe from smoking pipes in a week and have that exact engraving done the day you unwrapped it. Or you could save $50, have Peterson do it, and wait 8 months.
> 
> Good call.


I am so glad your happy for me not being able to afford the puff pipe this year. I called you a few names but decided it was best not to type them out and cool down myself.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually, I would have preferred the Luciano, but the Peterson would have done fine. I wasn't terribly fond of the Johs, but for the "team spirit", would have bought one of those, too. The argument that you can get the exact same Pete any day of the week cuts both ways, since that would be true of the Tinsky as well. Had the Zulu won, I probably would have bought the Tinsky anyhow, since I don't have one of those and always liked the shape, but I have a couple of bulldogs (one bent, one straight), a Rhodesian like 4Dot and a Rhodesianesque Savinelli, so the shape doesn't do enough in terms of expanding my collection. 

I hope you understand that a Social Security check doesn't go as far as it once did and won't hold it against me if I beg off this year. 

Looks like a great pipe, though! Smoke 'em if you got 'em! :tu


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry about that.


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

IMHO we should not focus this thread on picking apart this post. We should rise above, move on and talk about how lucky we are to have Tinsky make us a custom pipe and how great it will be to get..


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

johnb said:


> IMHO we should not focus this thread on picking apart this post. We should rise above, move on and talk about how lucky we are to have Tinsky make us a custom pipe and how great it will be to get..


:tu


----------



## Exille (Mar 7, 2011)

I want one..no...i NEED one!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I heard back from Mark and have some info for you. I have sent a follow up email to clarify a few things on the finish/stem color possibilities and when I have that information I'll post it. 

However, Mark has suggested we use mazur birch for the stem insert. He describes this wood as a beautiful blonde wood with birdseye in it. If you search Google images for mazur birch you can see some examples of the wood. He hasn't had this wood in stock for some time but will get some for our pipe if we would like. 

Anyway, knowing Mark we'll get answers to our questions pretty quickly. He's very good about answering emails.

As for the pricing, I'll check with Mark, but I told him initially that we would probably have 20 to 30 pipes purchased in total (based on previous years I figured that was a ball park figure) so he based his pricing on that figure.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Mongo want!


Mark, it's great to have you on board! We need to get a few more pipe FOGs involved. I do feel for the guys who's budgets won't allow for the purchase, but I think this will turn out to be a very nice pipe for those who can. I'm going to try and set things up with Mark so that members who want to/need to save some $ will have time to do so. I'm hoping he will do direct sales from his website and keep the option to buy open all year. I don't know if he will be able to do that, but when I hear back from Mark I'll let you all know.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

I am in! FOR SURE! Nice Pipe, I voted for the Pete as a price point, but I am happy about this pipe for sure.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Mark, it's great to have you on board! We need to get a few more pipe FOGs involved. I do feel for the guys who's budgets won't allow for the purchase, but I think this will turn out to be a very nice pipe for those who can. * I'm going to try and set things up with Mark so that members who want to/need to save some $ will have time to do so. I'm hoping he will do direct sales from his website and keep the option to buy open all year.* I don't know if he will be able to do that, but when I hear back from Mark I'll let you all know.


I think that would be a great and workable option for those that can't afford the price upfront. Saving $25 a month can seem a lot less daunting than $185. Hopefully he'll give us that option. Thanks for the work here Indigo!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm going to try and set things up with Mark so that members who want to/need to save some $ will have time to do so.


That will be an elegant solution for some, definitely. Thank you, John!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Subscribed, and ready to order!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

185? siiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Firedawg said:


> I am so glad your happy for me not being able to afford the puff pipe this year. I called you a few names but decided it was best not to type them out and cool down myself.


There's no honest way you can infer that from what I wrote. Your finances are your own very personal business, and this is an _optional luxury purchase_ -- of which I didn't even vote on. Do you have a chip on your shoulder for every piper who cast a vote Tinskey's way? I hope not. If I even wanted yet another pipe, I can't say I would be eager to drop nearly $200 either. Not to take anything away from Tinsky -- by all reports Tinskey pipes are worth every dollar in both aesthetic and engineering, but it is a considerable sum. Still, if this optional luxury purchase is somehow a "have to" there's not a huge difference in saving for a $100 pipe from a $185 one. I can't be the only one with cellared tins of stuff I'm no longer interested in or estate pipes I never smoke that could sell to smokingpipes, PipeStud, et al. for the price of postage.

ETA: You know what? This isn't even about Tinskey and his pricetag. If I was voting, I would have pushed Johs hard. I am happy that Peterson didn't win because:

The Puff Pipe stays *handmade* for three years in a row.
It is more unique and not nearly as easy to come by.
The drilling/engineering will be reliably impeccable across the board.
It's made in the USA for the first time.
It is arguably the best yet. This should only get better every year.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Im gonna just leave it alone. 


As for the Tinsky pipe it is a great looking pipe and I bet many will enjoy it as the Puff 2012 pipe. Thanks to the gents who have put this together and all their work!


----------



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Pretty pipe, wish I had the dough to get involved. College be bleedin' me dry, men! :lol:

Looking forward to seeing the pictures of these as you all get 'em!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Definitely in!! Can't flippin' wait!! Any news on coloring? I'm hoping for a slightly darker stain then the picture, but I'll take anything


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

A great looking pipe and I have had a Tinsky in the past so I can attest to the quality. A little too pricey for me at this time though.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

drastic_quench said:


> I am happy that Peterson didn't win because:
> 
> The Puff Pipe stays *handmade* for three years in a row.
> It is more unique and not nearly as easy to come by.
> ...


*Very...very, well put!*

*I'm super proud that this pipe will be made in the USA!!!*

Great job John!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I've received an update from Mark.

He is really quite flexible about how we proceed. First of all, based on his schedule, he said he should be setup and ready to make our pipes so that they are ready in late Spring, early Summer. He's finishing up a few custom jobs now after which he will be able to devote his attentions to our pipes.

He also said that he will be able to offer the pipes for purchase through his website, so we will not have to collect all the money up front and set a date in the near future for purchase commitments, so hopefully this will help at least a few more people be able to purchase the pipe throughout the year.

As for finishes, Mark said he certainly can offer multiple finish options if we would like. For his Coral finish he can do natural (more of a golden color), naked Dress ( black), and dark stain. For blasts he can do tan, dark stain or naked Dress. He offers his mixed Black and Tan finish, and he can do his regular smooth finishes as well.

For those of you unfamilar with his finishes, here is the link to his website. As there are so many options, rather than posting pics here I'll let you all check them out on his site.

Pipes

As for stems, he is currently out of the amber material in the photo at the top of this thread, but hopefully should be getting more by the time he is doing our pipes. Or we could go with a black stem, of course. Or leave it as an option for the buyer.

If we so desire, Mark is willing to offer all of these choices on his website. Buyers would just have to go to his website and order their pipe. He can accept cc, PP, or checks. You could email him to discuss special requests or put any special requests on your order form.

As for price, if you take a look at Mark's website you can get an idea of how each finish would effect the price. Remember, he quoted us $185 for the blast finish. If we decide to go with multiple finish options or with a limited subset of finish options (all blasts, for example, but any of the color choices) I'll get specific prices from Mark. He will work directly with the buyer for any other customizations you might desire and you could discuss the price of such modifications directly with Mark.

The only question I have is...do we want to pick one finish/stem/stem insert option to have all the pipes be the same, or do we want to just have the same stamping on all pipes and let the buyer customize the rest? Or perhaps something in between, like the previously mentioned blast with any color option. What makes it a more special club pipe to you?

I'm going to be calling Mark to finalize all the details with him. I just want to clarify exactly what we want before I speak to him, so if you have any thoughts on the above or anything else I should discuss with Mark please post here. I want to get all my ducks in a row before I call Mark.


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds good to me, personally I would like it if we all had the same stamp or something that is just one detail and then leave the rest up to the buyer, then we can all drool over each others creations. This will also allow for a customized club pipe, that just me though, I wasnt around on here for the Puff meerschaum pipe but if the different options for buyers worked out well for that I dont see why it woundnt be a great idea for a briar pipe.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

I also agree that the stamp/logo/whatever be the same and let the individual be the one to pick out his or her own everything else. At least the stamp will be 100% the same.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

mmiller said:


> Sounds good to me, personally I would like it if we all had the same stamp or something that is just one detail and then leave the rest up to the buyer, then we can all drool over each others creations. This will also allow for a customized club pipe, that just me though, I wasnt around on here for the Puff meerschaum pipe but if the different options for buyers worked out well for that I dont see why it woundnt be a great idea for a briar pipe.


What he said!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I agree too. The stamp & shape being the same, with other finish options left to the individual. That way everyone gets a special puff pipe, but with a degree of customization that makes it even better for the individual buyer.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I agree, since the actual pipe and stamp will be identical, leave the finish details up to the buyer.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That's what I figured guys. Makes sense to me. I'll confirm everything with Mark and report back here.


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

szyzk said:


> What he said!


Ditto


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Ditto what others are saying...as well as it might encourage others on the fence, to buy this years pipe...being able to customize it to what we each want.

At this point...as things can change for me, I like this exact finish, color, stem, insert, etc.! (However, I do see that this was his Christmas 2011 pipe...but still looks great...and we have a much better price!)


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Ok well I thought I would help out a bit and gets some pics of the available options up:

*Coral Finish:*

*-Naked*









*-Naked Dress*









*-Natural*









*-Dark*









*Blasts:*

*-Tan*









*-Dark*









*-Naked* *This is a Coral, but it shows the Natural color*









*Black and Tan:*









*Regular Smooth:*









Hope this helps!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

I absolutely love this pipe. I hate that it's beyond my price range though. Otherwise, this semi-FOG approves very much of the choice. It is certainly the best looking, and probably the best made of the options, however being an underpaid homeowner with a dog, wife, and wellfare to consider, I'm not froggy enough to jump. Can't wait to see what this looks like in a naked blast though! I love nat finished pipes....

SOMEONE ORDER ONE IN NATURAL BLAST AND SMOKE THE HELL OUTTA IT SO I CAN WATCH IT COLOR!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I'd be up for getting one of these. It looks beautiful.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

FiveStar said:


> SOMEONE ORDER ONE IN NATURAL BLAST AND SMOKE THE HELL OUTTA IT SO I CAN WATCH IT COLOR!


If he offers a coral, the naked coral will be my pick. Otherwise I'll get the naked blast. The only other "naked" pipe I've had is an Irish Seconds I've had forever. To look at it now, you'd think it came nicely stained as a normal smooth Pete...maybe a little less glossy, but just a deep leathery brown with very pronounced birdseye. I'm looking forward to this transformation in the Tinsky (although it probably won't have birdseye).

RD


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Just...BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

When do you think the details i.e. options, pricing, etc. will be finalized and we can place an order?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MikeW said:


> When do you think the details i.e. options, pricing, etc. will be finalized and we can place an order?


I should have the final details soon. The target date delivery of the pipes is late Spring or early Summer. More to come ASAP.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> I should have the final details soon. The target date delivery of the pipes is late Spring or early Summer. More to come ASAP.


Sounds great! Thanks for the update and for all the effort this has taken you - and probably a bit more to come...


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

Great job on everyone's part. Really wish I could have been in on this to the end. But funds have dried up and can't see me spending that much on a pipe. Looks like I'll get another Grabow and put a 2012 marked piece of masking tape on it. With ya in spirit.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm sorry I haven't had an update for you. Been a bit under the weather the last few days and have missed a couple of calls from Mark. I'll be talking to him either tonight or tomorrow and will post the info as soon as I speak with him. Sorry for the delay, fellows!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

No worries, let us know.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm sorry I haven't had an update for you. Been a bit under the weather the last few days and have missed a couple of calls from Mark. I'll be talking to him either tonight or tomorrow and will post the info as soon as I speak with him. Sorry for the delay, fellows!


Hey, we're pipe smokers-if you move too fast, you'll just scare us!


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

If this thread falls to the second page, we might lose track of it!
John, any new information?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys! I've been sick as the proverbial canine lately.

I have talked to Mark to finalize the details. Here's how he'd like to handle things. As we discussed before he has no problem with allowing each member to select the specific options for their Puff pipe. He told me that we can just use his Christmas Pipes page for information on pricing for different finishes, etc and order through this page:

Current Christmas Pipe

Be sure to indicate your pipe is a Puff 2012 pipe on the special instructions section of the website order form and contact him through his website with any questions you have or to make any special requests. Mark's an avid fisherman and may take a day or two to get back to you, but he's very friendly and easy with which to deal. I have really enjoyed all of my dealings with him. Of course, I'd be happy to assist any member in the process in any way I can, so let me know if I can do something to facilitate the process for you.

Mark will also be obtaining a supply of Mazur Birch which he will use as the standard stem insert material. Again, if you do not wish to have this material for your stem insert let Mark know when you place your order. All pipes will be stamped Puff 2012.

Mark will begin production of the pipes on or about July 1st. Prior to that time, if you know you are going to purchase the pipe, he would like get an idea of how many of each finish will be in the intitial production run which will help him optimize the process on his end. I have to clarify with him whether he'd like me to collect that information and transmit it to him, or whether he'd like to you to just contact him directly thorough his website. I'll let you know as soon as I hear back from him. He said he will be able to deliver the pipes beginning Sept 1st.

Sorry I haven't been around much lately. Hope you have all be having fun in my absence!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

indigosmoke said:


> Sorry for the delay guys! I've been sick as the proverbial canine lately.
> 
> I have talked to Mark to finalize the details. Here's how he'd like to handle things. As we discussed before he has no problem with allowing each member to select the specific options for their Puff pipe. He told me that we can just use his Christmas Pipes page for information on pricing for different finishes, etc and order through this page:
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, we are to use the link to determine which pipe we want, but aren't ordering yet until we find out if he wants us to handle each one individually with him or to run all orders/interest through you so he can get setup? Just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> Just to clarify, we are to use the link to determine which pipe we want, but aren't ordering yet until we find out if he wants us to handle each one individually with him or to run all orders/interest through you so he can get setup? Just want to make sure I'm doing this correctly.


Yes, please hold off ordering until I speak to him and confirm if he wants me to collect the pre-orders, so to speak, or if he wants us just to order directly from the website starting immediately.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Cool, I like that top dark blast, but the bottom one with the tan blast is like nothing in my collection...decisions, decisions!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Even though I haven't really been around much in 2012 (grad school and work are kicking my butt, though I do have a 4.0- and thankfully I have only one year left until I get my masters!), I would love the 2012 Puff Pipe. That it is a Tinsky makes it even more attractive (my roommate's one pipe is a Tinsky, nice pipe). I've always liked Tinsky's pipes in dark coral, I also really like that pipe in black and tan, and the dress coral is starting to grow on me. I'll probably order in one of the first two, but all three finishes are possible (with the black and tan being most likely since my roommate never smokes his pipe and he might sell his dark coral Tinsky to me soon).


----------



## Sherlocke (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

At the risk of being a pain in the... Is this moving forward or what?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry guys! I've been neglecting my Puff duties lately due to other pressing concerns. I just have to touch base with Mark. I'll get all the final info posted here by tomorrow or Thursday at the latest!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

No problem John...I am rarely around much more myself...only as I am working on a 'very long process'/career change...

So, I know you will get us the info as soon as you have it!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Guys!

Thanks again for your patience. I heard back from Mark yesterday and so I have the answers to our final questions.

He has decided that he'll just start making a few pipes and get ready to go to full production on July 1st to make things easier. So you can go ahead and contact him via his webpage to place your order when you are ready. One other minor note. The least expensive blast on the order page is $195 (thanks for noticing Mike W!) but he'll do the $185 price he quoted when all of the pipes were going to be blast. He'll make the adjustment. Again make sure to let him know it's a Puff 2012 club pipe in the special instructions section of your order.

So to summarize everything:

As we discussed before he has no problem with allowing each member to select the specific options for their Puff pipe. He told me that we can just use his Christmas Pipes page for information on pricing for different finishes, etc and order through this page:

Current Christmas Pipe

Be sure to indicate your pipe is a Puff 2012 pipe on the special instructions section of the website order form and contact him through his website with any questions you have or to make any special requests. Mark's an avid fisherman and is often away on fishing trips, so it may take a day or two to for hime to get back to you, but he's very friendly and easy with which to deal. I have really enjoyed all of my dealings with him. Of course, I'd be happy to assist any member in the process in any way I can, so let me know if I can do something to facilitate the process for you.

Mark will also be obtaining a supply of Mazur Birch which he will use as the standard stem insert material. Again, if you do not wish to have this material for your stem insert let Mark know when you place your order. All pipes will be stamped Puff 2012. Mark will begin full scale work on the pipes on July 1st and ship the pipes directly to each purchaser as they are completed.

I want to close by thanking everyone who has contributed to and been a part of this years Puff pipe process. It's been a wild ride, but I think the end result has been worth it. I can't wait to see the first pipe when it arrives in some lucky Puffer's hands.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update and all the work on this John! I'm going to put in my order later tonight or tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Okay, pipe has been ordered. I decided to go with the original dark blast finish in the end, although I really like that tan blast as well. I put "Puff 2012 pipe" in the comments section. So, I will be the guinea pig here and let everyone know if everything seems to work correctly.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

...and already heard back from Mr. Tinsky regarding the order and the corrected price.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nice - very nice!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jason, that's great! Just let me know if you need anything, although I'm sure Mark will take good care of you. I'm still deciding on the finish, but the blast is certainly a nice option.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

This is probably a question for the carver, but does anyone know how the grading system and blast pipes works? 

If I'm looking for nice even ring grain, should I be gravitating towards one or two star blasts?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Max_Power said:


> This is probably a question for the carver, but does anyone know how the grading system and blast pipes works?
> 
> If I'm looking for nice even ring grain, should I be gravitating towards one or two star blasts?


Did you ever find out anything more on this?


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

BrewShooter said:


> Did you ever find out anything more on this?


I did. Can't believe I didn't think to post it earlier.

I asked Mark - "I have a question about the blast finishes on the 2012 puff pipe, and the normal vs. 1 or 2 star grades. I would love to purchase a pipe with a nice ring grain like on the tanblast christmas pipe you have shown and was wondering if that was something which was reserved for the higher graded pipes."

and he replied - "Hi Chris you are correct the star designation on the blasts are based on depth of blast and grain. A two star would have exc grain and blast A one star may have just either , certainly both would be good just probably not as defined as a two star. Briar blasts differently so there s no way to tell what particular pipe will be excellent MT"

Now I'm torn. I'd love a 2 star, but it's a little more than I'm comfortable spending. I'll probably opt for a 1 star rather than regular though.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Chris.

I also wanted to add that Mark will also discount the tan blasts $10.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I ordered mine. I was torn about my selection, but ultimately went with the Dress Coral. I don't have anything like that yet. I really like the tanblast too, but I have a blasted pipe already...


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Ok, so I have 1 question. Before I ask I feel the need to point out that i am not hating on the members or Tinsky. I currently only own 3 pipes, 2 of which are Tinsky. He is by far my favorite and i really like this forum. Sorry, but I felt the need to point this out before i ask the question because i don't want anybody to think I'm giving anyone a hard time, but I feel I have to ask. Why would you guys pick the exact same pipe that Tinsky used as his 2011 Christmas pipe for your 2012 Club pipe? I absolutely love Tinsky and the 2011 Christmas pipe, but wouldn't you want your Club pipe to be unique? I'm new to this and am not passing judgement, just seems a little strange.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

They voted on a bent bulldog shape in general, then voted on Tinsky as the carver, and then that's the shape Tinsky himself offered to make for this club.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I believe someone mentioned that during the vote, Hermit iirc, but the Tinksy beat out the Peterson by one vote. I guess it wasnt a concern to the Tinsky voters. Maybe nobody here got a Christams Tinksy? Just a thought.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Makes sense, was just curious. Tinsky is putting out some great stuff...much nicer than Peterson IMO. Plus, who doesn't love a handmade pipe!!!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just wanted to let those of you who have already ordered from Mark know that I spoke with him yesterday and he is having the Puff 2012 stamp made and as soon as he has that he'll be producing the first pipes. Hopefully, you'll have them in your hands before too long fellows!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I just wanted to let those of you who have already ordered from Mark know that I spoke with him yesterday and he is having the Puff 2012 stamp made and as soon as he has that he'll be producing the first pipes. Hopefully, you'll have them in your hands before too long fellows!


Great, thanks John! So, by chance did he tell you how many orders he's gotten? I was just curious how many of us have ordered so far. I placed mine just recently.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dan, he didn't tell me the current number. He just wanted to confirm the stamping. So...those who have ordered why don't you post here and let us know. I'm still wobbling back and forth on whether to go with a coral or tan sandblast. I really like both.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Better yet, let's start a tally. I'll go first.

1. DanR - Dress Black Coral
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm still wobbling back and forth on whether to go with a coral or tan sandblast. I really like both.


I'm leaning towards the tan sandblast, but the idea of smoking a pipe called "black and tan" while listening to Duke Ellington really sounds cool. I'm forcing myself to decide over the next week...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

UPDATE: Just heard from Mark. He's ordered the stamp which he will receive in approx. 2 weeks so he estimates he will begin shipping the first pipes in three weeks time.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> ...but the idea of smoking a pipe called "black and tan" while listening to Duke Ellington really sounds cool.


I never thought of that! There is just something so right about it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I've never seen that before; that's just amazing! You made a bad day good, John!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I received an e-mail from Mark Tinsky this morning saying that the Puff stamp had arrived and my pipe would be mailing out this week! :whoo:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

I am a new member enjoying the community. Can anyone bring me up to speed on this? Is it possible to join in at this late date?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I've never seen that before; that's just amazing! You made a bad day good, John!


Mark, somehow I missed this when you first posted it. I'm glad you enjoyed it. He was an amazing man and I love the clip too.



DanR said:


> I received an e-mail from Mark Tinsky this morning saying that the Puff stamp had arrived and my pipe would be mailing out this week! :whoo:


That's great! Mark has a stellar reputation as both a pipe maker and business man so I can't wait to see the result. Thanks for the update.



mikebjrtx said:


> I am a new member enjoying the community. Can anyone bring me up to speed on this? Is it possible to join in at this late date?


Welcome aboard! You sure can. Check out this post (and the rest of this thread) for details:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...hread-get-your-tinsky-here-5.html#post3562062


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

DanR said:


> I received an e-mail from Mark Tinsky this morning saying that the Puff stamp had arrived and my pipe would be mailing out this week! :whoo:


Hmm, well, I bet I'm not too far behind. He emailed me a week ago saying the pipe is done and he was only waiting on the stamp.


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Just placed my order for a black and tan.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Well I think I'll be jumping in on this! Was considering ordering the Christmas pipe, but I think I'd rather the Puff 2012 on it.

Only decision now is what finish!? I have been planning on getting a pipe in dress coral made for me by Mark, but I'm not sure if this is the one I want done that way. Wasn't quite what I was picturing in my head, but it does look amazing in the dress!!! Actually leaning towards the dark blast.

Lets get this tally up and running, would love to see what everyone has picked!

1. DanR - Dress Black Coral
2. MiamiMikePA - Dark Blast


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I got mine today!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Dan, quick question...what is the wood material Mark used between the shank and stem? It looks like the same used for the Christmas pipe. I was under then impression he was using masur birch which I thought was different from the Christmas pipe. Did you request this or is it masur birch? I thought masur birch was more of a birds eye grain than straight. Thanks for any info!

Btw this pipe looks amazing in dress coral!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I told him I didnt care what kind of wood he used, and that he should pick whichever he thought would go best with the dress coral finish. I really don't know what wood he ultimately used...


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I hear you, well let me tell you whatever it is it looks great! Every time I think I'm sold on the dark blast I get a 2nd thought!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dan, what can I say but drool...drool...drool. I can't wait to hear how she smokes. I had better just decide on what finish to order and order now because every time I see one of these come in to some other brother I'm going to get a hankering for that finish.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> Dan, what can I say but drool...drool...drool. I can't wait to hear how she smokes. I had better just decide on what finish to order and order now because every time I see one of these come in to some other brother I'm going to get a hankering for that finish.


I smoked it last night, and it's simply an awesome smoker. It's very lightweight and easy to clench, the wide rim and medium sized bowl helps to keep the pipe cool, the draw is perfect, and it just feels great in my hand. I love it.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

DanR said:


> I told him I didnt care what kind of wood he used, and that he should pick whichever he thought would go best with the dress coral finish. I really don't know what wood he ultimately used...


Whichever he chose, he did you right - that is a beautiful pipe. Congrats!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, that photo ought to get some orders jumping, including mine!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If I didn't already have this one, I wouldda got one.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Hermit said:


> If I didn't already have this one, I wouldda got one.


That is the dark blast correct? If so I was curious if that is his standard pipe or was it assigned any stars? I'm debating on what to go with, but I have to admit I love that blast! If that's his standard I think my choice has been already made.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

MiamiMikePA said:


> That is the dark blast correct? If so I was curious if that is his standard pipe or was it assigned any stars? I'm debating on what to go with, but I have to admit I love that blast! If that's his standard I think my choice has been already made.


Mine is the "Tamp & Puff POY 2012" 
(it's also Mark's Christmas pipe 2011)
No stars - just a great blast.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Awesome! That was what I was hoping you'd say! I think my mind has been made.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No kidding!

I wimped out and went with the Tanblast rather than the Black and Tan. Guess I'll have to listen to Bix Beiderbecke...


----------



## MikeW (Jun 14, 2011)

What do you mean "WIMPED OUT" - the tan blast is the nicest looking pipe of the lot. Just a personal opinion of course.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

One that I share, in fact; it was just in reference to an earlier post.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Well, I was on vacation for a week and my held mail just showed up and what's this package? Could this be my pipe? Oh yes it is and she is a stunner!!!! I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm, hopefully it's showing up!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Very pretty, Jason. Begging for a flame!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> Ok well I thought I would help out a bit and gets some pics of the available options up:
> 
> *Coral Finish:*
> 
> ...


Just posting this again so people can see the different makes!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

How do you guys like the somewhat small bowl, sub .80? I've stayed away from it this 
year because of that. Have a .75 bowled Stanwell I never use. Thx.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I was _hoping_ I was judging the size right. While I prefer larger bowls in general, I prefer my Gawith, Hoggarth stuff in lesser quantities. Don't tell the pipe what awaits; it might scare it.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Well I finally pulled the trigger today and ordered mine. Went with the dark blast and masur birch insert, so it should look the same as Jason's posted above. Also, got my friend to order his first pipe! He is an avid cigar smoker like myself, but is finally taking the plunge into pipes! He went with a caldron size 4 in dark blast.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Just heard from Mark that my Puff pipe will be shipping today or tomorrow! Ended up going with the dark blast with mazur birch insert on the stem. Only thing that's a little different is I didn't go with the standard black stem. Honestly I didn't know which stem I like better, but for the sake of being a tad bit different went with this combo. I absolutly love the blast job that has been done as well. Wasn't sure how the no star blast would turn out, but I'm very pleased with the result! Here are the pics Mark sent me this morning...enjoy!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

The amber swirl stem looks great Mike!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Thanks Jason! Honestly I don't know which I like better, but Mark sent me a pic with the Amber and I thought it was cool, and a little different for what he normally does with the dark blast so I went with it.


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 16, 2011)

Definitely post pics when you get it. Im interested in getting tanblast myself.



MarkC said:


> No kidding!
> 
> I wimped out and went with the Tanblast rather than the Black and Tan. Guess I'll have to listen to Bix Beiderbecke...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well, my plans for getting the tanblast have changed I'm afraid. Mark sent me some photos of my pipe, carved, but not blasted, and it's just too darn nice as it is to blast!


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 16, 2011)

Lets see some photos of the unblasted pipe.



MarkC said:


> Well, my plans for getting the tanblast have changed I'm afraid. Mark sent me some photos of my pipe, carved, but not blasted, and it's just too darn nice as it is to blast!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Okay, I'll give it a try-here's the photos Mark sent:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Very, very nice!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

Great looking pipe Mark!


----------



## crizq0 (Dec 16, 2011)

You wimped out again mark, j/k!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'll have to refer to this one as my wimp pipe!


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

It'd be a crime to rusticate that! Good call on leaving it be.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Very nice Mark. I have a freehand by MT in natural that is a stunner...and getting nicer with time! Did he end up giving that a star grade?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I have no clue; all I've seen are the photos of what he called a "semi-finished" pipe.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I have a caldron from MT that was gifted to me by a good friend of mine. It was ordered years ago and was supposed to be sandblasted or rusticated and much like your story MT told him it was too nice to do that to this pipe. When the pipe arrived it was given a 3 star designation! Not that the stars mean its a better pipe or anything, but its a nice little bonus!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Well my Puff pipe arrived yesteay and I have to say I couldn't be happier! I'd post in hand pics, but I suck at taking pics and nothing will look better than the pics I've already posted of it from MT. I will say this...after having the dark blast in hand with the amber stem I don't think I'd order a dark blast from MT without it. It truly looks amazing in person!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine arrived today, and like Mike, I can't take any picture better than the ones already posted. Getting ready to start breakin' her in with HOTW!


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Wait till you see that baby age! I have a pipe from MT in natural that just looks even cooler with some darkening from smoking. Did it end up having any stars designated?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

No, too many flaws, alas.


----------



## Cigarman44 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just put my order in Saturday for the naked coral with birch insert and amber stem. Will post pics when it arrives!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm curious: will this pipe be the first uncoated bowl for anyone?


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

What do you mean by uncoated?


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Bare wood inside the bowl rather than carbon coating or such.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I see, didn't realize some pipes were coated. What is the purpose of the coating?


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I think it's supposed to protect the wood and help the cake build quicker. Most briar bowls seem to be coated these days. I can only think of two of my pipes that haven't been coated, this Tinsky and one of my Savinelli 320 shapes.


----------



## Cigarman44 (Jul 23, 2012)

This beauty was shipped today


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> I think it's supposed to protect the wood and help the cake build quicker.


That's the line they feed us, and it's a crock of sh*t. Bare wood tastes better right from the start, and if anything, it seems to me that the cake builds faster on bare wood. At least you can see it building easier. I was just going to offer the advice to those who are experiencing an uncoated bowl first time to not cuss as much as I did when you discover that bowl coating is less that useless and a huge con job. I hate to say this, but at this point, my respect for a pipe maker always drops just a bit when I see a coated bowl.


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

That Tinsky is a beauty, I am a big fan of the bulldog. Wish I got in on this one..


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

MarkC said:


> That's the line they feed us, and it's a crock of sh*t. Bare wood tastes better right from the start, and if anything, it seems to me that the cake builds faster on bare wood. At least you can see it building easier. I was just going to offer the advice to those who are experiencing an uncoated bowl first time to not cuss as much as I did when you discover that bowl coating is less that useless and a huge con job. I hate to say this, but at this point, my respect for a pipe maker always drops just a bit when I see a coated bowl.


I'm not sure it does much either. It is hard to see if anything's building on the bowl of a coated pipe. On the uncoated ones it is obvious.

However, I do not have your strong disdain for those who utilize this technique! :shocked::wink:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

GioPipes said:


> That Tinsky is a beauty, I am a big fan of the bulldog. Wish I got in on this one..


I don't think it's too late to still get in on it


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

GioPipes said:


> That Tinsky is a beauty, I am a big fan of the bulldog. Wish I got in on this one..


It's not too late at all. Check out this post for details on how to order:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...hread-get-your-tinsky-here-5.html#post3562062

Or just contact Mark via email through his website and ask any questions you may have.

As for the rest of you who have posted pics of your 2012 pipes...well..drool, drool...


----------



## GioPipes (Jul 27, 2012)

indigosmoke said:


> It's not too late at all. Check out this post for details on how to order:
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...hread-get-your-tinsky-here-5.html#post3562062
> 
> ...


Thanks for th info John, looking into it right now.
Thanks again.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Cigarman44 said:


> This beauty was shipped today
> View attachment 39577


Wait a minute...I think I like that one better than mine.


----------



## Cigarman44 (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think Mark would mind making you another. Your wallet on the other hand might object!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

BrewShooter said:


> I'm not sure it does much either. It is hard to see if anything's building on the bowl of a coated pipe. On the uncoated ones it is obvious.
> 
> However, I do not have your strong disdain for those who utilize this technique! :shocked::wink:


Well, that was intended as an 'over the top humorous' type thing. I always remember that never works on the internet, but only after I post...


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

This is no doubt today's really dumb question, but since I recently joined the forum, I can be ignorant for that reason--as opposed to the reasons that I'm ignorant at other times. 

Is it still possible to order the Puff 2012 POY, ad if so, what are the specific instructions for ordering? 
Thanks in advance,
Eric


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

Eric,

The short answer is yes. All you need to do is email Mark Tinsky, tell him you'd like a Puff 2012 pipe, and give him the specifics. Go to amsmoke.com for his address and info on all the finishes he offers as well as pricing. Use Xmas pipe 2011 pricing as a guideline.


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

thanks. I've sent off an e-mail to Mark with my preference. He's off fishing and will be away for a week. I'm still a bit vague as to how/when we pay, so if someone would be kind enough to enlighten me.
thanks,
Eric


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

You pay Mark directly when you order from him just as you would another online vendor. I believe he sends you a pay*** invoice, but honestly I don't remember as he just has my cc on file. He will walk you through everything. He's a very nice guy and easy to deal with.


----------



## ravkesef (May 4, 2011)

Thanks Mike. A bit after the fact, but i did contact Mark as you suggested, and it didn't pan out. In fact, I didn't even get a reply. After a couple of tries, I decided that writing again would be bugging him. Disappointed, but I'll live. Besides, we'll have a POY next year with another artisan.
Eric


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

ravkesef said:


> Thanks Mike. A bit after the fact, but i did contact Mark as you suggested, and it didn't pan out. In fact, I didn't even get a reply. After a couple of tries, I decided that writing again would be bugging him. Disappointed, but I'll live. Besides, we'll have a POY next year with another artisan.
> Eric


Try again; mebbie he was fishin'.
I love mine!


----------

